# TITAN Epic Series



## superiorceilings (May 4, 2008)

Looking into buying one of the older TITAN products and wonering if anyone is still using them or has used them.

The model I am looking at is the 440hp.

Cannot really find any info on this unit in google searches.

If someone could elaborate on this unit a little, that would be great. A users manual would also be beneficial.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## spayer48 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a titan 440i. Had it for 10 years. regular maintenance.... great sprayer. I spray interior trim, poly, primer etc.
mark


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

*good choice*

If you look at the 440's today, the design is still basically the same as it was on the Epic series. Those were bulletproof sprayers and still are. On the older Epic sprayers, they did not have a ball and seat for the intake and piston. They used small metal plates. These are more likely to pick up trash and stick. As long as you clean them good, they should last forever. The biggest thing to watch out for on the older sprayers is making sure the parts are still available. Graco is famous for discontinuing parts while the sprayers are still in the market. The good news is that parts are still available for the epic series.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

I think this manual will work for you.

http://www.titantool.com/portal/dow...n/Titan_Product_Manuals_Discontinued/440e.pdf

If I were you I'd look at something a little more current.


----------

